# a native english speaker seeking for language partner



## shapeheart (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I am from Beijing. I am a native mandarin speaker with a national certificate of Grade One. I can teach you Chinese. As a return, you can help me improve my spoken Englsih.

If you have interest, please leave your contact information.


----------

